# The Witcher 2 - Diverse Problemchen



## dmxforflesh (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem einem in letzter Zeit wieder mit Berichten und Trailern zu The Witcher 3 der Mund wässrig gemacht wird, habe ich wieder mit The Witcher 2 angefangen um nun die Vernon Roche Storyline durchzuspielen.
Für diesen Durchgang habe ich aber die Full Combat Rebalance Mod 2 installiert. Ich weiss daher nicht ob meine Probleme nun teilweise damit zusammenhängen.

1. Problem. Ich kann mir die Kayran Rüstung nicht herstellen lassen. Die Gegenstände dafür habe ich zwar, wenn ich sie mir aber herstellen lasse, habe ich danach nur eine Schwere Lederjacke und keine Kayranrüstung im Inventar.
Die Gegenstände sind aber verbraucht. 

2. Ich habe das Schema für die Draugenrüstung im Heerlager gekauft...dazu benötigt man einen Teil einer Draugenrüstung. Auf dem Bild sieht es aus wie eine Art Schulterteil was ich benötige. Ich habe aber den Brustteil...gibt es da verschiedene Rüstungen für die jeweils ein anderes Teil benötigt wird?

Danke euch schonmal in voraus.


----------

